# Biggest Problems for Military Families



## Guardian (29 Apr 2005)

Let's start the Home Front forum with a nice general discussion...

What, in everyone's opinion, is the biggest problem facing military families?

Is is operational tempo - the service spouse gone too much and too often? Or state of military housing? Employment opportunities for spouses near bases? Moving too often?

A solid thread on this would frame future discussions about the home front nicely, I think...


----------



## c1984ml (29 Apr 2005)

First a big thanks to Mike for the new forum!!

Now to the question.  After 20 years as a military spouse, the biggest problem I have encountered is health care.  It is very frustrating, especially in the past few years, to find a doctor outside of a walk in clinic.  Dentists can be found on every corner but I have not been able to find a doctor in over three years.  When dh first joined, we were in Shilo and they had a great clinic set up.  Each day a doctor came in from Brandon - the same doctor came in the same day each week so we were able to have continuity in care.  It was a wonderful set up and I wish they could replicate it on other bases.


----------



## 28Medic (29 Apr 2005)

Thanks Mike this is exactly what this place needed  

I agree with the health care problem...although I don't think this is a CF specific problem since I have not been able to find a pediatrician for the past 8 years here in Ottawa, but I do have a reliable and trustworthy family physician.  Now that I am facing moving around the country with my dh and our 3 kids...my biggest fear is finding a family doctor.  
The news about clinics with rotating doctors does not make me feel very secure about the situation, I find that acceptable for myself but not for my kids.. 
Although before we made the decision to make a career in the CF, I did make sure that the majority of the bases were relatively close to Children's hospitals and that otherwise the CF would make it possible for visits to these centres if there was a need.  Our middle child requires specialists and testing 6-8 times a year, so this was important to me.

I imagine like everything else in the CF, you have to know the system and communicate your needs to the right people.


----------



## navymich (29 Apr 2005)

I, too, am a military spouse as well as a member.  This is a great idea for a new board, and this topic itself is sure to spin into alot.  It will be nice to hear from others in the same position.

Both my husband and I are reservists.  I am on a long-term Class 'C' contract, while he jumps into whatever is available.  Our biggest problem that arises is the expectation of HQ to wanting to send him to sea (I am currently posted to ship).  I am sure the reg force pers experience this at times too, but I find it very difficult with the young, childless reserve mindset of some that others, like us, are trying to raise a family and provide stability.

We know that there are basic solutions: take what he can get military-wise (although the pickings are slim at times), find a civilian job, or one or both of us go reg.  I guess this isn't really a problem that I am expecting to find an instant answer too, but more or less looking for others with the same concerns/difficulties and how they are working through it.

We are doing okay with how things are now (me at sea alot and him working ashore) and so far we have been lucky with him finding new contracts.  One thing we agree on, is that we would rather have him unemployed rather then both of us at sea, but with constant chgs of pers at HQ, it's hard explaining our situation over and over and not always getting understanding.

Thanks for letting me vent    Look fwd to hearing from others in a similar situation,


----------



## Armymedic (1 May 2005)

I have to agree with the above posts.

Finding health care, in particular, a good family doctor in the areas where there are shortages. 

Finding work for the spouse, esp if they are not a teacher, nurse, or other professionally trained person.

In Petawawa, constant redeployments is begining to wear on alot of people, as well.

But one issue that isn't anymore is pay...thanks to recent pay raises, that issue is now dead in the water.


----------



## AirForceWife (2 May 2005)

For us, finding a pediatrician isnt a problem.  The problem is finding a new family physician, since most walkin clinics do not offer or can't help you in certain situations - they just tell you to find a family physician, which is hard to do when no one is accepting new patients.

As for pediatricians, if your child is in serious need of one, you will find one gauranteed within the first couple weeks of a new posting. I just called around from a list of #'s in the phone book for pediatricians, and told them our son had special needs and explained the needs and how we need a pediatrician, and the first # we called, they accepted us for that reason.  Same with another friend of ours.


----------



## 28Medic (2 May 2005)

That is good to hear...I am just glad that I will be in Ontario until after our youngest is done with the majority of immunizations (baby shots).

As for my daughter, we saw one of the doc's last week and our ENT has already promised to set us up with an paediatric ENT in whatever city we are closest to. At least we will have an ENT!


----------



## taz_202 (3 May 2005)

My husband and I are relatively new to the military life so I think the biggest problem for us right now is the unkown....how long will he stay in st. jean for SLT, will he continue training right away or be posted to a base until his course is available, will I be able to move with him?  It is difficult enough having him away for this time, it is even more difficult trying to plan your life around it.  I know they say the first few years are the hardest, i just wish we could at least be given some idea of how the next year of our lives will unfold.


----------



## 9nr Domestic (3 May 2005)

c1984ml said:
			
		

> When dh first joined, we were in Shilo and they had a great clinic set up.   Each day a doctor came in from Brandon - the same doctor came in the same day each week so we were able to have continuity in care.   It was a wonderful set up and I wish they could replicate it on other bases.



Now in Shilo, there is only a doctor Tuesday-Thursday and they are only there in the mornings. It is surprising how many people kept there family doctors in Winnipeg when 2 PPCLI moved here last summer.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (3 May 2005)

Hey shouldn't you be cooking me lunch woman.


----------



## Pte Goulet (29 Mar 2006)

hi, i am a reservist (infantry) and i really love my job, and so obviously im thinking about reg force after schooling, but i had a few questions if yous wouldnt mind helpin me out:

 Is military life difficult on family life, all my life my main goal has been to get married and have kids, so im wondering is it hard to have both a military life and a family life ?

what are the main issues that can cause tension in a familly due to the military ?

i know im probably being a lil paranoid, but this is really important to me, so thx for your help in advance,

Pat


----------



## Rhibwolf (29 Mar 2006)

Its not the money, the raises of 01 took care of that nicely, and we have been very lucky in the medical side.  
For us the problems have been in the frequency of postings. Mrs Rhibwolf was a German national, so the first shock came in the form of Shilo... 'nuf said. After that, it was three postings in four years, where we never got to really know anyone well.  The chaos, upheaval and klag of postings were disruptive, to say the least. Seven years in Halifax were pretty good, and we built a network of friends and established routines. Then, the problem was sea time and courses away from home. Well, we remedied that with more postings, 2 in two years, and now that we are out west, we find ourselves back in the same problem as before but with a twist - a neighbourhood of strangers, - BC strangers i might add.


----------



## shaunswife (24 May 2006)

i would have to agree with medical.  our daughter requires many diffrent specilaties, and that is very diffucult, so finally its now writen in my hubbys file, that we can only be posted to larger cityies, within a half hour of a major childrens hospital.

other then that, the absence.  sometimes it can get hard when theres oly one of you dealing with everything.  i often joke that im single parent, but not avalible, and have a dual income.


----------



## Brat56 (20 Jun 2006)

JMO...I think that none of you get the respect you deserve!

1. The husband/wife, doing what you do for the rest of us.

2. The dependants, for being supportive of your partners career
    the sacrafice's that you have made.

Hats off to you all!


----------



## Siggywife (23 Jun 2006)

Our biggest issue is the constant losing of paper work... and constant changing of uppers... Once you get something settled someone new comes in and back to the beginning again..Its gets all to frustarting.. This is our second posting coming up and both times Dh was the one who informed his uppers of the posting..Rather then them informing him.. Ugh..

ANy family that relocates is struggling with finding doctors...So I dont believe that is number one issue.. But its would definately make it much easier.. Military housing in some areas is less then desirable condition.. and the lack of support when Dh or spouse is away on deployment..Many times they would call after he arrives home rather then during.. 

I guess you can say the biggest issues is the little things that get over looked rather then the large issues... I dont know.. too many to count.. or just past the point of giving up..

Siggy


----------

